# Feeling good



## Omfgcured (Feb 26, 2018)

hellouuu ))

I'm feeling great, hope you are also feeling good. 
Going out, having fun, drinking, smoking weed etc.
This shit wont afect my life! 
We live only once, FU dp.. you cant harm me anymooore,
That's all folks.
Have a nice day and God or whoever bless you! 
<3


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

How long was the DP?

Just so little i've ever read still smoke weed and get away with it or feel anything. Just curious, not judging. Warning is this isn't typical but i'm not the pilot.

BTW great to hear you are feeling good! keep that boat rollin'

Ps, got a page to hear some of your music?


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

im tryin not to let this shit affect my life been going out on weekends to the bar and applying for jobs.. no weed though wish i could do that with out it affecting me i can have a few beers though and im ok just cant get wasted. still feel weird about hanging out with friends though i just dont feel like the old me so i play alot of video games, or just meet random ppl that are usually at the bar/club on the weekend.


----------



## Omfgcured (Feb 26, 2018)

Heya guys... 



CK1 said:


> How long was the DP?
> 
> Just so little i've ever read still smoke weed and get away with it or feel anything. Just curious, not judging. Warning is this isn't typical but i'm not the pilot.
> 
> ...


So, in my case dp lasted somewhere aroud 3 years, fading slowly through that period. 
I managed to set things right in my head, and figured what caused my anxiety problems at first place.
That's what cured my dp.
I dont do weed on daily bases... every once in a while, and i don't do any other drugs cause i don't want to waste money and i think I've had enough of "psychedelic" or however you wanna call it with 3 years lasting dp... )) xD

I drink 2- 3 times a month, mostly when I have some gig... then I'm extremely nervous so i drink.

Yeah... shit is gone... my life is normal again...

I came here just to share my story cause i can remember what bothered me the most when I had dp.. it was impossibility to find any recovery story. That made me shit my pants from time to time...

I'll send you some links to some music i play in inbox. 



nicewon said:


> im tryin not to let this shit affect my life been going out on weekends to the bar and applying for jobs.. no weed though wish i could do that with out it affecting me i can have a few beers though and im ok just cant get wasted. still feel weird about hanging out with friends though i just dont feel like the old me so i play alot of video games, or just meet random ppl that are usually at the bar/club on the weekend.


Bro, video games helped me a lot, i forgot to mention that. It's amazing how it helped me, i was just lost in game instead of going crazy in my mind.

Fight it, dont let it break you! 
Btw, I'm not encouraging anyone to do weed or to drink. That is bad for you anyways- healthy or not...

Stay strong my brother! <3


----------

